# Eigene kleine Datenbank programmieren



## Jack159 (4. Feb 2011)

Ich habe das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" fast fertig durchgearbeitet und würde jetzt so langsam mal etwas "größeres" programmieren. Dabei dachte ich an eine einfache Film-Datenbank, wo man Filme verwalten kann (Filmname, Erscheinungsjahr, Genre usw.). 
Das Programm sollte folgendes besitzen/können:
- Liste, in der die ganzen Filme stehen (Soll so aussehen, weiß aber nicht wie sowas in Java heißt: http://senderbau.de/aladin/datenbank1.jpg)
- Hinzufügen-Button, mit dem man neue Filme hinzufügen kann. Dazu sollte ein kleines neues Fenster erscheinen, auf dem man in mehreren Textfeldern dann Filmname, Genre usw. einträgt und dann auf "Hinzuügen" klickt. (Wie das neue Fenster erscheint, weiß ich auch noch nicht)
- Lösch-Button, mit dem man makierte Einträge wieder löschen kann.

Wäre dieses Projekt mit Grundlagenwissen umsetzbar, oder ist das doch eher ein schwierigeres Projekt?


----------



## XHelp (4. Feb 2011)

Bei der Umsetzung wirst du vermutlich auf Probeme stoßen, die du mit deinem jetzigen Wissen nicht lösen kannst. Aber die Schwierigkeit hält sich in Grenzen, so dass du die Probleme mit google/Büchern lösen kannst.


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Feb 2011)

Du beziehst dich fast nur auf die GUI (wie etwas aussieht etc..p.s. in Java Swing heißt die Komponente.JTable  )
aber was ist mit den Daten? Wo/wie willst du die Filme abspeichern? Datenbank, Dateien, lokal oder Internet, etc.? An sich ist das aber schon umsetzbar mit Grundlagen würde ich jetzt einschätzen als jemand der dich *nicht* kennt  (du kannst das sicherlich am Besten einschätzen, versuch`s doch einfach und wenn du nicht weiterkommst gibts ja hier das Forum *g*)


----------

